# coplaning question



## Jamie Dezenzo (May 3, 2010)

Hello all,
Doc did 29826, debrided labrum anterior and posterior to the biceps anchor, debrided loose chips or pieces from the humeral head and coplaned the AC jt.

29826 and 29823 or 29822? Not sure to add the coplaning w/ debridement code since it does not warrant 29824.

Thanks!

Jamie


----------



## nyyankees (May 3, 2010)

Jamie Dezenzo said:


> Hello all,
> Doc did 29826, debrided labrum anterior and posterior to the biceps anchor, debrided loose chips or pieces from the humeral head and coplaned the AC jt.
> 
> 29826 and 29823 or 29822? Not sure to add the coplaning w/ debridement code since it does not warrant 29824.
> ...



Since you worked on the labrum, humeral head (loose chips) and smoothed out the AC joint I think you'd be justified to capture the 29823.


----------



## DOVERRED (May 3, 2010)

I  agree  since 29822 is bundle into 29826 per ortho coding companion....


----------

